# Bleeding after a week of neutered.



## wangxjj123 (Oct 21, 2015)

Dog info:
Male, 72lbs, 1.5 years
Neutered on June 9th, San Jose Animal Hospital
Bleeding started yesterday, vet said he might have been licking even with cone on, I got the biggest size. 
Took him back to hospital yesterday, they gave me antibiotics and said did not do anything to the wound because it was infected and did not want to seal the infection. However, he is still bleeding from the incision whenever he moves and leaving blood stains. Called the hospital again they said they can prescribe me sedatives for him to calm down and bring him in tomorrow morning to stable up the wound. I'm very worried about the bleeding. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would follow the hospital's advice and get the sedatives and then take him in tomorow. A little bit of blood can look like a lot, so try not to worry. I think it could be torn or loose stitch.
This older thread has some suggestions:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/105702-what-"normal"-bleeding-after-neuter.html


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

Not sure what sedatives they are planing on giving you. The common one (acepromazine) did nothing for my boy. We ended up using trazodone which worked well. I think trazedone is well tolerated in higher doses. It seemed like he was going through withdrawal after a few weeks of being on trazodone though. 

https://www.veterinaryteambrief.com/sites/default/files/attachments/PTB_TS_Trazodone.pdf


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

He could be having a reaction to the absorbable sutures, if that's the kind that they used. I've had a few fosters who needed to be restitched with the old-fashioned kind that has to be removed in a few weeks. It's pretty rare, but it happens.


----------

